# Votre avis  NAS DS1010+



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour, 
Je compte acheter un NAS de chez synology pour profiter de PLEX sur la dernière Apple TV.
J'ai trouvé le modèle DS1010+  avec 3 Go de RAM d'occasion à 350 Euros. 

Est-ce que ce modèle de 2010 n'est pas obsolète ? Est-ce un bon choix ? 

Sur le site de PLEX NAS Compatilitity : 

le PMS est installable sur le NAS en question (Will install but below minimum Plex Spec). 

Mais NO pour Transcoding Support (Single Client)  est-ce important  ? 

Merci


----------



## Shervane (27 Novembre 2015)

Ds 1010? Donc 10 disques de 2010! ? 
Perso tu y met un peu plus et tu tape dans le 415+


----------



## lineakd (27 Novembre 2015)

@Shervane, c'est un 5 baies de 2010.
@kst83, soit le bienvenu!
Disons qu'il restera avec le dsm 5.2.x mais il aura toujours les màj de sécurité.
Un nas, c'est  comme un ordi après cinq ans, il est bon d'en changer mais il te rendra encore de bons services. 
Je dirais que pour Plex, il est bon d'avoir un play surtout si ton nas te sert pour autre chose.


----------



## Shervane (28 Novembre 2015)

Ah oui ok c'est comme le 716+ tu peux lui adjoindre une extension


----------



## lineakd (28 Novembre 2015)

@Shervane, oui, la dx213 (le 2 baies) ou la dx513 (5 baies). C'est un ancien appareil qui est utile mais pas pour le multimédia.


----------



## daffyb (28 Novembre 2015)

Le play n'est pas nécessaire pour faire du Plex puisque (si je ne dis pas de bêtises) le décodage/encodage matériel n'est pas utilisé par Plex.
Ce qu'il faut, c'est le meilleur processeur possible et surtout x86.
au minimum un Atom ou mieux un Celeron


----------



## daffyb (28 Novembre 2015)

Tu veux un NAS juste pour Plex et l'Apple TV ?


----------

